# LCD Monitor Repair



## nkchri2 (Apr 26, 2007)

I have two Samsung LCD monitors that both went out on me. I've had one for several years, and the other I just picked up several months ago. They are the exact same model (Syncmaster P2070). I'm not sure if maybe this surge protector has fried them or what. I have had my computer hooked up to this same socket for years, but a couple months ago the surge protector that I had always used died on me and I switched to a different one I already had.

Long story short, both my monitors went out on me about a week apart from one another (just recently, a couple months after switching surge protectors). They suffer different problems though. One, the older monitor, will power on and you can see the lights from the menu bar come on, but the screen doesn't light up. Not even to that black where you can tell the monitor is on and just not displaying anything... it just doesn't do anything at all. The second monitor will sometimes turn on for a couple seconds and then completely shuts back off, or sometimes won't even turn on at all.

Has anyone encountered problems like this and have some advice? I'm not afraid to open them up and try and repair them myself since I would be better off just buying new monitors than trying to pay to have them repaired. I haven't ever worked on any kind of monitor before though. Does anyone know of some good general guides that would be of some help?

Thanks in advance!


PS: I have tried just switching sockets to a different one, and without a surge protector. I have also tried different power cords... still does the same thing.


----------

